# I need longer tongs....



## Tatelina (Mar 8, 2007)

...obviously.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 8, 2007)

Ha ha


----------



## Mayo (Mar 8, 2007)

Which one got you


----------



## gaara (Mar 8, 2007)

lovely bit o' clarot coming outta you there Tate


----------



## cement (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, got ya a beauty!! What type of snake have you got?


----------



## SlothHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Obviously you havent passed your 3rd grade Ninja training, if you had, you would have been able to dodge that one


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 8, 2007)

SlothHead said:


> Obviously you havent passed your 3rd grade Ninja training, if you had, you would have been able to dodge that one



Hahaha obviously not. Which is suprising as I tend to jump every time they strike anyway.. As I also do when the toast comes out of the toaster *blush*

Was from my coastal carpet... I feel kinda sorry for her actually...because she's always so good to handle and prob didn't appreciate my big hands grabbing her face off me.


----------



## Adam (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm....... got you good hey.


----------



## Reptilian (Mar 9, 2007)

no offence, but those things look more like over size tweezers...LoL


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 9, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> no offence, but those things look more like over size tweezers...LoL



It must be my MAN HANDS! 

(They are actually nearly 30cm long.... =s No offence taken.  )


----------



## cement (Mar 9, 2007)

She eating mice or rats?


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 9, 2007)

Hopper rats. But this time I was offering her a tiny bite of a pinkie rat because my other snake didn't want it. So completely my own fault for being bitten because if you were offered a tiny shrivelled rat or a big juicy warm hand-that-smelt-like-a-rat you'd probably do the same!


----------



## cris (Mar 9, 2007)

I use plastic coated bbq tongs, they wont smash their teeth if the accendentally bite the tongs.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Mar 9, 2007)

I go in guns blazing... what does chuck noris need tongs for


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 9, 2007)

cris said:


> I use plastic coated bbq tongs, they wont smash their teeth if the accendentally bite the tongs.



Hope they're not the same type I used. Silly me didnt know the plastic thingys came off, and didnt notice until it was too late that my female olive ate the lot. Very expensive meal


----------



## Hickson (Mar 9, 2007)

I always said Tatelina had a nice pair of tongs, but they could be bigger. See Hugsta at the next AHS meeting and ask him to show you his tongs. He has some big ones.



Hix


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 9, 2007)

i hand feed all my snakeys 
so far i havnt been bitten. hmmm fingers crossed hey. LOL
looks like it got ya a goodin too...

mel


----------



## Chimera (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll hand feed all mine too until their feeding response and strike range become too scary. For that I use a pair of wooden scissor like tongs.

I've also found that misdirected bites can be avoided if you get the food right in front of the snakes nose as quick as possible.


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 9, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Hopper rats. But this time I was offering her a tiny bite of a pinkie rat because my other snake didn't want it. So completely my own fault for being bitten because if you were offered a tiny shrivelled rat or a big juicy warm hand-that-smelt-like-a-rat you'd probably do the same!


 
actually tatelina i probably wouldn't take your hand or the rat, but i'm sure 1 of the snakes i have here would happily oblige:lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 9, 2007)

Classic! :lol: 


And, crazy story olivehydra! That's a big Olive you have there - and a good save!


----------



## Matty01 (Mar 9, 2007)

melgalea said:


> i hand feed all my snakeys
> so far i havnt been bitten. hmmm fingers crossed hey. LOL
> looks like it got ya a goodin too...
> 
> mel


 
thats what i was just thinking, its a good example to all the "inexperienced newbies" who say but i never use tongs and ive never had a problem, well wake up and realise its just been nothing but luck you havent been bittin, you can buy tongs/foreceps for around $2 from a cheap shop, so why would anyone risk it? you should be proud of yourself for at least setting a GOOD example to all the irresponsible keepers who dont use foreceps/tongs.
cheers Matt


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 9, 2007)

Very impressed Tatelina,

Simone.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 9, 2007)

Hahaha Thanks Hix! I will definetly ask to see Hugsta's big tongs next time I see him.  But will it be big enough?


Chimera you wouldn't believe how completely directly infront of her face the food was.... *shakes* hehehe




olivehydra said:


> Hope they're not the same type I used. Silly me didnt know the plastic thingys came off, and didnt notice until it was too late that my female olive ate the lot. Very expensive meal



Geez louise! That's something that everyone can learn from! Has she got a big scar now?


----------



## hugsta (Mar 9, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Hahaha Thanks Hix! I will definetly ask to see Hugsta's big tongs next time I see him.  But will it be big enough?


 

I think you will find my tongs satisfactory......:lol:


----------



## hornet (Mar 9, 2007)

is it just me or does matt always have something negative to say when he posts?


----------



## koubee (Mar 9, 2007)

HMMM nice bite Tat. And nice coastal, she's beautiful. She looks very similar to my boy Boof.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 9, 2007)

well done tatelina, got you a good one!! nice coastal


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 9, 2007)

hugsta said:


> I think you will find my tongs satisfactory......:lol:



Why do you think we're always so happy to see you at AHD huggy? 

Simone.


----------



## Rediah (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm sure you could have squeezed a bit more blood out!

I got tagged the other week by my 3 yr old coastal and geez it got me good. I never knew i could bleed that much. The bite was across 2 fingers on both sides and the blood was going all the way down to my elbow. I wish i had gotten pics of it but unfortuneately i didnt.

That was just a dumb feeding mistake. I smelt like rat, snake tried to escape, i grabbed her, she thought i was food and well the rest tells itself.


----------



## codeth (Mar 9, 2007)

ouch


----------



## Rediah (Mar 9, 2007)

suprisingly doesnt hurt. i thought it would too. That was the first time i ever got bitten by a snake that wasnt like 1 month old... but it didnt hurt.

My fingers did go purple and numb for a few days but well... didnt hurt.


----------



## Rediah (Mar 9, 2007)

While she was on my finger i was thinking 'ahh so this is what its like'. But now i'm not so afraid of being bitten. Its not all that bad.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 9, 2007)

Hugsta I look forward to it!

Ashs_dreams its usually more the shock isn't it? I've been told the gripping and constricting hurts more than the teeth in skin part.


----------



## Rediah (Mar 9, 2007)

well my girl had a hell of a grip on me and she was about to swallow me if only i would stop breathing and die but i guess the only thing i felt was the shock of it happening, adrenalin rush i guess. She did grip me tight but well thats nothing i was more worried what her mouth was doing but that wasnt really doing much.... 

It was all over in about 20 seconds when she realised it wasnt going to work and let go. I didnt try to open her jaws or uncoil her off my hand or anything i was more busy trying to untangle her tail from the enclosure so she wouldnt get hurt.

I really cant say at that time that it hurt. Afterwards like maybe that night or the next day it got a bit sensitive to the touch but then it just went numb...... Didnt bother me. 

It looked worse than it felt for sure.


----------



## Matty01 (Mar 9, 2007)

hornet said:


> is it just me or does matt always have something negative to say when he posts?


 
enjoy your holiday!! 
cheers Matt


----------



## FAY (Mar 9, 2007)

hornet said:


> is it just me or does matt always have something negative to say when he posts?



One leaves this site....and there is always another to take their place!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 9, 2007)

Hehe ouch, definately need bigger tongs =)



olivehydra said:


> Hope they're not the same type I used. Silly me didnt know the plastic thingys came off, and didnt notice until it was too late that my female olive ate the lot. Very expensive meal


 
That's crazy!!! thanks for sharing, now i won't use those in the future =)



Matty01 said:


> thats what i was just thinking, its a good example to all the "inexperienced newbies" who say but i never use tongs and ive never had a problem, well wake up and realise its just been nothing but luck you havent been bittin, you can buy tongs/foreceps for around $2 from a cheap shop, so why would anyone risk it? you should be proud of yourself for at least setting a GOOD example to all the irresponsible keepers who dont use foreceps/tongs.
> cheers Matt


 
ok.....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 9, 2007)

Ha Ha!!! 
Thanks for sharing.
Is this your first bite? I'm glad i got mine over and done with, no what to expect if it happens again.


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh yep for sure u do


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 10, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Ha Ha!!!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Is this your first bite? I'm glad i got mine over and done with, no what to expect if it happens again.



Hehe..no it's not. I just thought it was funny how silly I was to have been bitten.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=44237&highlight=austherps


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 10, 2007)

Doesn't hurt does it?
I got bitten once by a 5 foot diamond and i thought being bitten by our old bird hurt more!!


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL when you going to stop getting bitten  or toughen up


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Mar 10, 2007)

Ouchies!!! Looks like it hurt.. But I wouldnt know, only been bitten by my 35cm maccie LOL

And olivehydra, that is one BIG olive you have!! Would you mind posting more pictures of that one please??


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 11, 2007)

NRE-808 said:


> LOL when you going to stop getting bitten  or toughen up



Pfft.. I would like to take this oppurtunity to remind you that I wasn't whinging..  Just sharing.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 11, 2007)

And the good thing is you got photos of it!!


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah definately looks like you need bigger tongs, but since you know it doesnt hurt, i think just discard the tongs all together


----------



## cement (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey olive hydra,Out of interest how much does an op like that cost? Or did she pass them and just had xray.


----------

